# installing an N-tune tuner into my LP/PRS hybrid



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So, I mentioned - for anyone who is interested, I would do a short tutorial on installing the N-tune tuner. The standard version, like I have in two of the home made guitars I own, has the LED ring mounted under the volume knob. This one, which is called the "artist edition" has the tuner still activated by pulling up on the bridge volume, but the tuner LED display is actually mounted under the switch, where the switch ring would normally be.

So, on with it!

First the box...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

whats inside? Well, you get the tuner circuit board (in the static bag), a replacement switch, two bezels (black and creme), instructions, and a 9v battery, and the replacement, prewired push-pull pot.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The first thing I did was rewire the new switch... its basically a copy of the Switchcraft 3 way LP switch, but it has a flattened portion on the threaded part to allow the cable from the circuit board to pass by. The new switch is wired in in this photo. And, a longer shaft to allow the extra thickness of the bezel and circuit board.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the board... it has a long enough cable to be fished through the channel, but of course the pickups need to be loosened up to pass the wire through to the control cavity.

I was needing a string change so I thought this was a good time to do the install.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is what the thing looks like installed over the switch, before I put the cover/bezel on. The circuit board is VERY thin and very fragile, take it easy! Its amazing to think a tuner as good as the Boss TU2 is mounted onto this tiny thing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the control cavity (a bit messy, but I did this this morning from 5:30am to 6:30 am - I couldnt sleep) wired in.

There is an optional wiring which I used, that totally mutes the sound while tuning, regardless of the pickup selector switch setting. On the standard wiring, you have to have the switch set to the bridge to mute while tuning.

The wiring is just slightly more difficult than installing a regular pot. You have to hook up a few wires to the switch and of course replace the wires on the pot's 3 tags. 

If you can wire in a regular push/pull pot, you shouldnt have any issue installing the tuner.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

And thats pretty much it... here is the completed installed tuner, with the "E" string in tune. The tuner works as follows...

There are letters for the 6 strings, A,B, C, D, E, F &G. There are three symbols, "#" for sharp, a "b" for flat and a circle with a "+" on it for in tune. You strum the string, and if you are sharp or flat, the symbol lights up (as well as the note you are trying to tune to). As you get closer to being in tune, the light flashes faster and faster. When you are in tune, the green led lights up. The flat and sharp led's are red and the notes are all yellow. VERY easy to see and know whats going on even though its small.

Here is the E in tune...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

And here is a shot of the A string out of tune flat, and sharp respectively...


















Thats about it. I really like these things... and I bet I will use a lot more of them in the future. Very convenient and tunes as good as the Boss pedal tuner on my board. But when I am just jamming, or playing and dont have the board out, its nice to be able to quickly tune my favourite guitars.

AJC


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Very cool! I've never seen something like that before but it's a really good idea. Very innovative. How does it work? I'm assume the pickup selector works as normal, and there's a push/pull pot to switch it into tuner mode?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, you replace one volume pot with a push-pull one. Down is off and true bypass. Up is tuner on, and muted signal.

AJC


----------

